# First two bowls I turned



## Fay Prozora (Feb 2, 2015)

These are not t he greatest but I'm proud of what I have done so far. It will be awhile before I turn a near perfect bowl but I still had fun turning these.  Enjoy. On the first bowl I found there are spirals on the bottom and did not know how they got there until I did the second bowl. It was the diamond parting tool that caused it and I was able to fix it with the new scraper that I got. So not too bad of a turn.... Will keep these to look back on as I progress....   Enjoy!   Fay


----------



## wyone (Feb 2, 2015)

those are pretty nice..  I know I have so much to learn about bowls as well as so many other things.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 2, 2015)

Very nicely done... I like the decorative bottom on the first one...

Actually, I think small bowls like that are harder to turn than the bigger one... less room to work inside them.  Be proud of them.


----------



## low_48 (Feb 2, 2015)

A tip for checking for that bump in the center on the inside. Close your eyes, and run you finger over the surface. Your fingers are more accurate than your eyes. You may want to invest in a power sanding mandrel and sandpaper. It cuts out the marks so much easier than hand sanding. I also prefer a concave bottom so it sets solid on the table. Nice start.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advice on the sanders. I have a time of it sanding as my fingers will freeze due to arthritis and will stay that way for a few minutes at a stretch and it hurts when ever they do that. I think the power sander will help a lot. I will look into it and if I have enough money, I will get one and extra sand paper to go with it. I didn't tell you on the first bowl, I got some deep catches and was not sure I would be able to work them out. I did get them out and the middle was a bit hard to get and get it flat and smooth. Now that I have my Wolverine set  up and the new scrapers, I might be able to get that part better than I got it and I'm planning to change the shape of the next bowl I turn. I think these are too steep of a shape and will work on getting a more slanted shape so it might be easier to get a better bottom done. Will order more bowl blanks and see how well it will go. Thanks for the nice compliments on my bowls...  They  really are not too bad and a great job on the first try.   Fay


----------



## low_48 (Feb 3, 2015)

I really do prefer a more conical shape, but thought I had made plenty of suggestions already. To give you an idea, here is the last bowl I did, a 14" soft maple with walnut oil finish.


----------



## JimB (Feb 3, 2015)

Very nice Fay. You will find as with anything else the more practice you get the better you will do. As you practice more with your bowl gouge and scrapers you will need to do less and less sanding. Turning bowls can be much different than turning pens.

Also, you don't need to buy a lot of bowl blanks. I've made a lot of bowls from firewood and other logs.


----------



## robutacion (Feb 3, 2015)

Anyone that, still remember, the very first time they used a wood lathe and turned anything, they may recall the self sense of satisfaction and surprised as the piece of wood started to change shape, while the lathe was turning, you don't forget that in a hurry...!

The very majority of people that started using a wood lathe, the very first piece they turned was, a round type ball with some hollowing but, with thick walls, even if was a small piece, mine was an ashtray turned from a green piece of some sort of Eucalyptus, its was about 4"+ round and about 1"1/2 tall, it was heavy..!:biggrin:

I gave it a countless number of varnish coats, to prevent it for cracking however, within a couple of weeks from done, the damn thing would no longer seat flat on the table, where I put it for display.  From there on, I watch that thing, change shape, crack an buckle like a kicking mule until it reached a point ( a couple of years later) where, it shrunk considerable to a mere 3" round and 1" tall, the shape become round again, the base as flat as when I turned it and, most puzzling at the time, all the cracks close so tight you can't see them.

I still got that piece, and is just a few meters from me, that's a treasure to me...!  (I may a couple of pics to show it to you, peoples...!:wink::biggrin:

Those will be a lot more precious to you, if you make sure you keep them in a place where you can see them for reference, as you go.  One day you may think that you couldn't have done/made/turned them, that day, you can pet yourself in the back and consider yourself a, bowl turner...!:wink::biggrin:

Best of luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 3, 2015)

Fay, great start into bowls! 
Consider either taking a bowl class at a Woodcraft or finding a local wood turning club. Often they have a mentoring program or just like us Penturner's, folks who enjoy sharing and helping others learn.
You will learn so much about sharpening, grinding angles, using the right tool for the right cut, safety, and getting a great finished cut, how to chuck a bowl, finishes, etc! Mastering the tools will help you become much more proficient. 
You can learn a lot from videos but the video can't watch what you are doing and show you a way to be safer, get better cuts, easier, cuts, etc.
We can always learn from those who have already figured it out!


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great start.  Are you using a bowl gouge?  If not you might want to check them out.  Our local Woodcraft offered a class on using a bowl gouge you might want to look for one in your area.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you every one. I have one bowl gouge and I'm thinking of getting a smaller one. I also have a 2 set scrapers. One large and one smaller for these smaller bowls. These bowls are about 6 in in diameter and  When I made the tenon for the chuck I used the parting tool that is in my pen making tools but that did ok but now that I have a nice diamond parting tool I will be able to make a better tenon. At first I did not like that tool and now I love it. I can't think of any thing else that I would need for turning bowls except for a sanding thing or better sand paper and such. . I have the chucking system and the "C" jaws for finishing the bottoms and I love that tool also. WE don't have a club around here at least not one I can get to easy. But I agree,, one can learn from videos but the videos cant see what you are doing.. Thanks for the comments and all of the advice... Fay


----------



## wyone (Feb 3, 2015)

Fay.. I bought a set of 2 inch and 3 inch sanding disks and sanders from CSUSA.  I intend on purchasing the kit to make my own self powered sander like Capt Eddie showed in this video  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1DR3Ptv1QQ 

I tried to buy a kit a while back, but they were out of stock, I am sure because of his illness.  In the meantime, I understood the principal and wanted to try it, so I sort of improvised.  I got the sanding kit and looked around for a handle.  Hmmm  nothing close and easy..  hey.. you know I never use that lathe chisel..  so I took that chisel and turned it around and merely drilled a loosed fitting hole in it sort of like Capt Eddie described.  Certainly not totally correct, but hey it was worth a try.  

And it WORKED, mostly anyway.  I used it and was amazed how much better and faster my sanding went.  Anyway, just thought you might want to watch that video


----------



## Cwalker935 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have had good luck with these soft density disc holders and an electrical drill:

Sanding Tools / Disc Holders / Velcro Disc Holders

You can get the velcro backed disks in various grits from the same site.


----------



## Fay Prozora (Feb 3, 2015)

I can get sanding discs at Swains or Sears but all I would need is a handle of some sort so I might get the kits and then make a handle fat enough to hold onto. My fingers just stiffen so much that they hurt big time so I don't spend a lot of time on the sanding at one time. I stop and rest up and such. Now that the weather here is warming up, it'll get better. I went to the store a little bit ago and had to take off my jacket as I got too warm. I will certainly enjoy that. My shop is still chilly in the mornings tho. I will watch the video later as I want to lie down and rest my knees. Old art is hurting them today so just going to take it easy even tho I know I have things to get done...   At least all the bills are paid.   Fay


----------



## low_48 (Feb 3, 2015)

Do yourself a favor and use a drill to power sand. It's like a night and day difference, in speed and quality. Sears would be the last place I would buy sandpaper. Buy a couple of starter kits from Vince, and watch all his videos. There are skills to learn with sanding, just like skills to learn for turning bowls.
Videos « www.VincesWoodNWonders.com


----------



## Bobostro61 (Feb 3, 2015)

Great job for first bowls.  My first bowl ended up with a hole in the bottom.  Still have though.  The wife keeps candy in it.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 4, 2015)

low_48 said:


> Do yourself a favor and use a drill to power sand. It's like a night and day difference, in speed and quality. Sears would be the last place I would buy sandpaper. Buy a couple of starter kits from Vince, and watch all his videos. There are skills to learn with sanding, just like skills to learn for turning bowls.
> Videos « www.VincesWoodNWonders.com



Fay,
I use the Neiko 55 deg angle drill for my sanding... I get them off Amazon pretty cheap... 
http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-10529A-...8&qid=1423060585&sr=8-1&keywords=angle+drills

Just be sure to keep the dust blown out and I usually get about a year out of one....  using a sander will create a lot of dust and it will get in the sander so even the high dollar ones will clog up and quit if you don't keep them clean. 

you can get the hook and loop holders most anywhere and they will fit this sander.  I use both the 2" and the 3"  discs.  

Like you, I'm developing arthritis in my hands and they don't last long on hand sanding, so I power sand everything I can....


----------



## Fay Prozora (Feb 4, 2015)

I just read the reviews on this drill and it is a good looking drill. The reviews turned me off to it but I remembered that I do have a small palm drill at the shop and that should work fine. I think it is a keyless one but will give it a try just for kicks. I was planning to go to the Habitat store and see if they have any good wood for turning but I'm just not feeling very well today. Maybe after I have had a cup or two of coffee I'll be fine... By the way, I vacuum my tools when I'm done with t hem,, that is drills and such.  Not good for shavings and sawdust to get in them as that can start fires. Thanks for all the advice and ideas. Really appreciate it... Fay


----------



## nava1uni (Feb 5, 2015)

Good start.  Your bowls will get better. I have the same problem with the fingers when sanding.


----------



## OZturner (Feb 5, 2015)

Great Start with the Bowls Fay.
Circular Grooves in the Bottom are an Occupational Hazard. 
Depending on the material you use, some you can remove easier than others.
The best way of course is not to put them there in the first place. 
It may sound easier to say than to do, but a secret is to try and make your final cuts with your Bowl Gouge in a single uninterupted movement, rubbing the Bevel all the time, and ending at the Centre Point where the Nib wants to form.
If there are still some minor ridges, then use your scraper with the trailing edge raised but still in contact with the timber, in a Shear Scraping method. This will produce very thin curls from the High Spots on the base, and reduce a lot of sanding on your part.
Again as has been previously mentioned there are some great Youtube videos on Shear Scraping, as well as using a Bowl Gouge.
I look forward to watching your progress.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------

